# Blown hydraulic line Help



## Bobsline (Feb 1, 2017)

Need hydraulics help. I have a Curtis Sno Pro 3000 with a blown hydraulic line to the jack stand. After researching it on this site it sounds like to big a big project for the time I have right now. My question is can I disconnect the jack / stand line from the pump, replace it with a plug and still use the rest of hydraulics without damaging anything? I can manually jack up the plow until I have more time to replace the line. Thanks!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You can follow the hose to the manifold. Remove the hose, but it's a machine thread with an o ring if I remember correctly. You will need to go to a place that has hose fittings for the correct plug. It's a ***** to replace that hose.


----------



## Bobsline (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Randall. The replacement hose lists a 1/4" male thread on one end and a 7/16-20 Female thread on the other. So would I need a 1/4" male plug? From what I've read and can see it does not look like a fun job to replace that hose!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Bobsline said:


> Thanks for the reply Randall. The replacement hose lists a 1/4" male thread on one end and a 7/16-20 Female thread on the other. So would I need a 1/4" male plug? From what I've read and can see it does not look like a fun job to replace that hose!


Been to long since I did one to know the thread size. If you do a search I outlined the procedure to replace the hose. The jack cylinder is the first part that goes in.


----------



## Bobsline (Feb 1, 2017)

Had another thought but I don't know much about hydraulics: Can I just disconnect the electric switch for the jack / stand so it's not activated, leave the broken hose in place and use the rest of the hydraulics? Will the motor / manifold then not send pressure to that line?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Bobsline said:


> Had another thought but I don't know much about hydraulics: Can I just disconnect the electric switch for the jack / stand so it's not activated, leave the broken hose in place and use the rest of the hydraulics? Will the motor / manifold then not send pressure to that line?


Just don't use the switch, fill her up with fluid and start cycling the plow, see if it leaks.


----------



## Bobsline (Feb 1, 2017)

Well I finally replaced the hose! After breaking down the plow to almost *all it's basic parts!* I was able to reach the jack cylinder through the access panel and move it just enough to reach the hose fitting with a 9/16" wrench without having to disassemble further! Alas luck was not with me because the hose fitting was all but welded to the cylinder fitting! Don't know what they used for thread sealer at the factory! Heat didn't work. As described in other posts I had to remove the cylinder, hose and all, again after almost breaking the hole plow down to basic parts! lol Then had to remove the fitting from the cylinder and replace that too! After wire brushing and priming a lot of rust it all went back together no problem! I'm going to wait for warm weather and power wash it, re-prime and paint! 
Note to future readers who attempt this:
1. spring tension nuts are 1 1/8" and you will need 2 wrenches!
2. king pin is 1 1/2" and again 2 wrenches or 1 and a pipe wrench to hold one side.
3. have speedy dry ready for hydraulic fluid! 
4. replace the cotter pins on the left and right cylinders while you are at it. You need to unattach them from the frame anyway.
5. Dont' know if this is right but I left the bottom 2 screws (there are 6) to the jack cylinder access panel off and wrapped part of the panel with duct tape to cover the holes. The bottom 2 are not accessible without removing the frame from the plow first so it may save me time in the future.


----------

